# Don’t faint! It’s char’s countdown thread **THE WAIT IS OVER**



## OpieDoodle

Well not so much a countdown since I don't have a due date but a date range!

We brought home a myotonic doe, Charlie or "Char", that is pregnant and we were told she is due anywhere from late February to anytime in March.

So here's the starting point! This is her second kidding. First time she had one kid.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout

She is so pretty. Do you know the breed of the buck she's bred to? 

Good luck!


----------



## OpieDoodle

He was a myotonic as well  he is the black one in the photo, this is the only photo I have of him tho

Also here is Char with her last baby. She was bred to a different buck but she had a single buckling.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Exciting  
pretty little doe!


----------



## cristina-sorina

She's beautiful! Can't wait to see her babies! Her backside looks like my doe due Feb 26.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

She is pretty. Does she stiffen a lot or can she handle a little stress.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Exciting! Happy kidding!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Thank you all! She seems pretty calm around everything. Including my neighbors shooting next door, my husband using a saw super close to her, and my wild kids and dogs.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Exciting! Time to start assembling the kidding kit


----------



## OpieDoodle

Goat Whisperer said:


> Exciting! Time to start assembling the kidding kit


Yes that is in my plans to do for the week! We breed dogs so I already have a lot of the stuff I will probably need but I'll be picking up a few more things and getting it all together in the barn ready.

I'm hoping to get my WIFI baby monitor out in the barn as well that way I can be on baby watch!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## OpieDoodle

She is definitely getting uncomfortable and doesn't like her belly touched. I was able to find her ligaments still. She kept trying to kick at me if I would touch under her belly or udder area.

















Sorry not the best picture. Big windstorm right now making a lot of noise so she didn't want to stand still.


----------



## OpieDoodle

We were outside in the pasture hanging out with the goats today. Noticed Chars udder is starting to fill a bit. I can feel her ligaments no problem right now. 

She’s still eating and trying to run and play but I can tell she’s slowing down


----------



## OpieDoodle

She wasn't cooperating for good photos but here's one that shows the udder

I was told she was due from super late feb to anytime in March. What do you all think?


----------



## SalteyLove

Haphazard guess of early March. She matches a few of my does that are due March 6-10 in udder development


----------



## cbrossard

I'm guessing first week of March... Her udder looks larger than my two girls due mid March.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Feb.28


----------



## NigerianNewbie

March 3


----------



## OpieDoodle

Can't feel her ligaments today. I keep double and triple checking. So far I haven't had an issue finding them so I think she's "lost" them.

She also looks super puffy and her udder seems bigger to me. She's not wanting to leave the barn and graze/browse either which is strange for her!


----------



## 21goaties

Gasp! Time to stare at her constantly!


----------



## OpieDoodle

I’m about to go out and check on her again. I am super excited! If she starts acting like she’s going to for sure deliver tonight I’ll be camping in the barn. For now a WiFi camera will suffice lol


----------



## OpieDoodle

No babies over the night. Still can’t feel her ligaments this morning and she’s still acting off.


----------



## toth boer goats

The wait is torture.


----------



## 21goaties

Come on!! We want (healthy) babies ASAP! :kid::kid2::kid3:


----------



## OpieDoodle

We had to leave the farm to run some errands, I’m on my way back now. She was picking at hay a bit when we left so if she had these babies without me there I’m going to have to have a serious talk with her


----------



## OpieDoodle

Still nothing. Her belly has dropped a lot and she seems super pooched out. I felt the baby (babies) kicking like crazy last night. So excited for her to release the hostages!


----------



## 21goaties

It's gonna be soon. I can feel it. 

But the question is, how does Char define "soon"?


----------



## OpieDoodle

I am betting she will wait for the snow storm tomorrow....


----------



## OpieDoodle

She's definitely uncomfortable but I believe the hostage situation will continue through the night.

She keeps laying down and when she gets up she sits like this stretching for a bit. She ate her grain today but won't touch the hay or alfalfa pellets.

When she was outside today she kept going into the brush and almost hiding.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## 21goaties

She looks like the kind of mama that will just pop em out and have them dry and standing before you know it. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats

Anything yet?


----------



## OpieDoodle

Nope. She was acting promising last night but nothing. This morning her appetite is a lot less than usual but we shall see. I'll keep checking on her and posting updates. I had a dream she had a single black doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats

:ahhdoh)


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> Nope. She was acting promising last night but nothing. This morning her appetite is a lot less than usual but we shall see. I'll keep checking on her and posting updates. I had a dream she had a single black doeling.


Silly girl! Trix are for kids lol!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## 21goaties

When our goats kidded (we don't breed anymore), I would dream about them kidding too.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Update: hostage situation continues, Snow storm has passed tho! 

Just checked on her and she has some thick snotty discharge, I believe it’s her mucus plug.


----------



## 21goaties

Getting closer!!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Yeah she seems more puffy down there too so I'm hoping for tonight. I have to work tomorrow and I'm not sure how my boss will take me calling off for a goat pregnancy LOL


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> Yeah she seems more puffy down there too so I'm hoping for tonight. I have to work tomorrow and I'm not sure how my boss will take me calling off for a goat pregnancy LOL


Oh jist tell him one of your kids is sick. Hahahahha!


----------



## OpieDoodle

She seems to be getting looser down there. More discharge. Ready for these babies (baby).


----------



## OpieDoodle

Hostage situation continues.... (headsmash)

This morning she was back to picking at her hay but no other signs or progression. At work now, hopefully I can talk some sense into her when I get home. She needs to know we don't negotiate with goat terrorism.


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> Hostage situation continues.... (headsmash)
> 
> This morning she was back to picking at her hay but no other signs or progression. At work now, hopefully I can talk some sense into her when I get home. She needs to know we don't negotiate with goat terrorism.


And is havin THE talk with her not negotiations? Hahahahhha! You lose! You got a terrorist on your land.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Valid point. She wins, I give up. Time to release the hostages, she can have whatever she wants lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, she is being a booger.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Hostage situation continues. This is how she looks at me when I check her now. She’s just like eh whatever stupid, nothing to see here hahahahaha! 

She looks like she’s been laying in the same spot a lot of today. She’s holding her tail up really high, hoping it’s a good sign although it would be kind of nice if she waits until later this week when I warms up


----------



## OpieDoodle




----------



## Damfino

What a cutie!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Still no babies, more discharge last night. Its not as clear as before and even more coming out last night.

Learned my lesson, I don't think I'm ever going to buy a pregnant goat again without a sure fire due date LOL! For all I know she could just be stringing me along to get the special treatment of the birthing suite and won't deliver for a couple more weeks.

Her belly last night (pictures from the last post) was SUPER wide compared to how she has been over the past couple weeks. Hoping its a sign she will release the hostages soon. Although I'm now to the point I'd rather her wait until thursday when it warms up. I'm a baby about cold weather haha!


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> View attachment 149023
> 
> 
> View attachment 149025


Hahahhaha i ADORE this pic! She is sayin you lost to the terrorist in your camp today lady! Now give me some treats!


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> Still no babies, more discharge last night. Its not as clear as before and even more coming out last night.
> 
> Learned my lesson, I don't think I'm ever going to buy a pregnant goat again without a sure fire due date LOL! For all I know she could just be stringing me along to get the special treatment of the birthing suite and won't deliver for a couple more weeks.
> 
> Her belly last night (pictures from the last post) was SUPER wide compared to how she has been over the past couple weeks. Hoping its a sign she will release the hostages soon. Although I'm now to the point I'd rather her wait until thursday when it warms up. I'm a baby about cold weather haha!


Not as clear works! Check her often now. This is what my goober gracie did to me this year. She only had a tinny bit of anything back there. Then a tinny bit of not clear and two hours later went up to feed the calf and majiks..... kidlets. The turds! All of them.


----------



## OpieDoodle

I'm at work again so hopefully she waits. With how the kidding has gone so far I'm going to say she's going to do it without me....


----------



## OpieDoodle

I give up. I'm just going to post pictures of her big ole belly. I guess we can play a guess how many game, how many babies do you think she is holding hostage in there?

I'm going with twins, one buckling and a doeling. The rest I am saying is a beach ball and some hay


----------



## cbrossard

I say twin does!


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> I give up. I'm just going to post pictures of her big ole belly. I guess we can play a guess how many game, how many babies do you think she is holding hostage in there?
> 
> I'm going with twins, one buckling and a doeling. The rest I am saying is a beach ball and some hay
> 
> View attachment 149173


Four! (dance):heehee:


----------



## 21goaties

2 bucklings!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Sfgwife said:


> Four! (dance):heehee:





21goaties said:


> 2 bucklings!


You guys are crazy! #1 she needs to have at least one doeling because I want to keep one and I think quads scare me haha!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

2 bucklings and 1 doe born tomorrow, Wednesday


----------



## 21goaties

Did you see Winnie's quads?mg: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/bison-view-farm-winnie-kidded.202399/page-4#post-2215923


----------



## OpieDoodle

21goaties said:


> Did you see Winnie's quads?mg: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/bison-view-farm-winnie-kidded.202399/page-4#post-2215923


Woahhhh! If I didn't have anxiety before about this pregnancy I do now LOL


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> You guys are crazy! #1 she needs to have at least one doeling because I want to keep one and I think quads scare me haha!


Welp... it COULD be worse..... i kept tellin @bisonviewfarm that her spice darlin was havin five toddlers.....


----------



## cristina-sorina

I thinks she's having triplets, two does and one buck. She's looking good!!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Thanks everyone! No change today. Only update is she decided to chew up my straw bale I had in the pen for me to sit on haha! Silly girl! Bright side is, tomorrow starts warming back up so these every few hours barn trips will be a lot easier


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Welp... it COULD be worse..... i kept tellin @bisonviewfarm that her spice darlin was havin five toddlers.....


That one worked out well everyone guessed big and she had twins lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I’m going to guess twins


----------



## OpieDoodle

Hostage situation continues. Udder seems a little more full and her lady bits are much more swollen. She won't let me near her back end and kicks at me if I try to touch her udder.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oooo. Looks like she's going soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Trips born Thursday afternoon. 2 bucklings 1 doeling. 
Come on little lady...it's time to stop reading the doe code and get to work


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> Hostage situation continues. Udder seems a little more full and her lady bits are much more swollen. She won't let me near her back end and kicks at me if I try to touch her udder.
> 
> View attachment 149231
> View attachment 149233


She is jus hammin it up aint she. Ahhhhh maman.... you so kind to give me all dis fresh bedds and yummy grains. Mefinks i will hold them a bit longer. You not quite at the crazy lady stage i want you yet. Hahahahha.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Feeling a little more concerned or nervous today. My husband sent me these pictures where it looks like she's been laying in the same spot all day not even moving to poop. I asked him to FaceTime call me and when we did she was up and moving around bubbling on hay like it was nothing acting normal. Even more swollen than yesterday.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Feeling a little more concerned or nervous today. My husband sent me these pictures where it looks like she's been laying in the same spot all day not even moving to poop. I asked him to FaceTime call me and when we did she was up and moving around bubbling on hay like it was nothing acting normal. Even more swollen than yesterday.
View attachment 149301


View attachment 149303


View attachment 149299


----------



## SalteyLove

Hot Dog that's quite a load of poop! lol 
At least it's well formed and dry - no gut issues in that girl!

If she has gotten up and moving and eating since then, I wouldn't worry too much. She sounds like she is just feeling heavy and slow in late pregnancy. Do watch to make sure she isn't walking tenderly - that would be the first sign of toxemia along with loss of appetite but really don't worry. She was clearly comfortable and happy in that spot, ruminating and growing babies.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Yeah she’s eating fine just poops a lot


----------



## mariella

I say your getting 3 nice little doelings!


----------



## mariella

I say your getting 3 nice little doelings!


----------



## cbrossard

Wow that is a Ton of poop!!


----------



## OpieDoodle

You’re telling me! I went into a full on panic when my husband sent the pictures! 

I’m kind of the to point now that I’m just impressed. Like I feel like that’s a record amount of poop. 

As for an update: acting relaxed, picking at hay but not really eating much, ate her grain this evening without hesitation. She’s pretty puffy. My niece will be here this weekend so it would be pretty cool if she can be here for the birth. I’m just ready for her to release the hostages at this point LOL


----------



## cbrossard

Haha!

How are her ligs and udder?


----------



## OpieDoodle

Udder isn’t super full but getting bigger. Ligaments have been gone since Sunday. I use to be able to feel them really easy


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, that is a ton of poo. mg:

She has been laying down in that spot for a very long time.
Don't allow her to lay down that long if it happens again.

Glad she is up and OK.
I agree, keep an eye on her for preg toxemia and ketosis.
Any swelling in her ankles?


----------



## OpieDoodle

toth boer goats said:


> Wow, that is a ton of poo. mg:
> 
> She has been laying down in that spot for a very long time.
> Don't allow her to lay down that long if it happens again.
> 
> Glad she is up and OK.
> I agree, keep an eye on her for preg toxemia and ketosis.
> Any swelling in her ankles?


No abnormal swelling, this happened when we were at work yesterday. We check on her in the morning and she doesn't always get up when we do (we leave REALLY early) so I didn't think anything of it. Then when my husband got home he saw that. She got up right away for him without hesitation.

We my husband and I both checked her this morning and she got up both times and came to say hi. Once we get home from work we will check again. Then all weekend we will be home so we'll be keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## OpieDoodle

I have some electrolytes and such, do you think it'd be good to give her that? She's been getting grain each day and has hay of some sort (actual hay, pellets, or soaked cubes....running low on hay so getting desperate). 

We cleaned up the poop pile right after the photos and have been watching for it to happen again, so far nothing and she has been up a lot more. 

I had never seen anything like that and couldn't find anything when I was googling so I was in full on panic when I saw it.


----------



## toth boer goats

If you think she is dehydrated then yes, giving electrolytes is OK to give her. 

Maybe offer her a little warm molasses water once, in case her ketones are low or test her.


----------



## OpieDoodle

toth boer goats said:


> If you think she is dehydrated then yes, giving electrolytes is OK to give her.
> 
> Maybe offer her a little warm molasses water once, in case her ketones are low or test her.


Okay I can do that, I just bought some molasses to have on hand just in case  she gets sweet feed which I believe also has some molasses in it


----------



## OpieDoodle

Poop pile happened again today. Still firm poops. It wasn't there this morning when I checked and she was up and nibbling on hay and such when I left for work.










I let her in the field for a bit after work and she's walking around eating like nothing is wrong.

Still can barely feel ligaments.


----------



## groovyoldlady

I imagine she's just fine. Just keep an eye on her. Soon she will have adorable little babies! woot!


----------



## OpieDoodle

I'm convinced she is just too lazy to get up at this point, once she's sleeping she's not getting up lol!

Still no ligaments, she's super pooched out today. No other signs.

She peed on herself last night so it's all over her leg and too cold to hose her so I may be trying to give her a baby wipe bath


----------



## Dwarf Dad

She's not lazy, shame on you for saying that about that poor, bloated, overly heavy, long suffering, expectant, mother to be! LOL 
It's just not worth getting up without the loving and encouragement from her human. She's thinking five months just too long.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Haha I just had a baby a year ago so trust me she’s allowed to be lazy at this point I’m on her team. But she can definitely release the hostages at any point


----------



## toth boer goats

She must be just lazy, LOL.
She sounds OK.

If she is getting sweet feed, that should be enough.
So molasses water isn't needed, if she is OK.

She is a sweet and pretty looking girl.


----------



## 21goaties

toth boer goats said:


> She is a sweet and pretty looking girl.


:up: What a stinker.


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## OpieDoodle

I let her out today since she's acting "normal", let her out and she has been eating like crazy so her appetite is definitely back. I'm not sure if I'm more frustrated with that or happy about it. HAH! I'm just so ready for her to release the prisoners!


----------



## groovyoldlady

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## OpieDoodle

Still nothing. She's killing me.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad she is doing OK.
:hug:


----------



## groovyoldlady

:waiting:


----------



## dzt66

Following . Come on babies!!!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Still nothing this morning. Felt baby (babies) moving around in her belly yesterday. Great news is it will be much warmer all this week and next. It was a bummer because my niece spent the weekend with us and REALLY wanted to see the babies. 

She's been showing "labor is near" signs for over a week. I think she's trying to kill me. Death by anxiety.


----------



## groovyoldlady

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## OpieDoodle

Udder is much fuller today. She's eating and walking around like it's nothing, I decided to give her a couple hours in the pasture! Hopefully walking around and eating will help her go into labor!


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> Udder is much fuller today. She's eating and walking around like it's nothing, I decided to give her a couple hours in the pasture! Hopefully walking around and eating will help her go into labor!
> 
> View attachment 149671
> View attachment 149673


Oooo looks like goo holdin the hay and berries on her too!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Sfgwife said:


> Oooo looks like goo holdin the hay and berries on her too!


Yeah she won't let me get that off either...she barely would let me around her back side at all lately. Today she's even worst so I gave up chasing her. I have a picture of her after trying with her yelling at me lol


----------



## OpieDoodle

Its starting to get dark so I brought her back in. She has some super thick opaque white discharge. Hoping its a good sign that we're finally getting there and she'll stop torchering me. Can't feel any ligaments still and she's puffy and won't let me near her back end. Cross your fingers for me y'all


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Hope it is soon, you're probably about out of "chill pills".lol


----------



## cbrossard

Goo and udder growth!! Seems promising!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Today??????


----------



## OpieDoodle

As of this morning nothing and not acting out of the ordinary. Hopefully we have some progress this evening. I'm sure since I have a bunch of appointments this evening she'll decide to start then.


----------



## OpieDoodle

She seems super "open" today. I think I saw a light contraction. Hoping tonight is the night! Not letting her out in the field since she's acting different


----------



## alicejane

Wow! This is exhausting, waiting for delivery.


----------



## cbrossard

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mariella

Wow she is open!!! Any babies yet?


----------



## OpieDoodle

Nope :imok:

I think I was seeing some early labor signs last night.


----------



## Old Post Farm

any thing yet? she looks so close. waiting is awfull :bonk:


----------



## OpieDoodle

I'm at work now so I won't be home for a couple hours. I'm running right after work to check on her before I have to run to another meeting and then my husband will be home to watch her.


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Still nothing, gave her a pep talk just now. Her udder is even bigger. 

Hopefully the pep talk gets her moving. She was eagerly eating grain just now. 

Someone come talk some sense into this lady


----------



## dzt66

This is my first kidding season. Both of my does who kidded in February spent the morning of their delivery walking around, grazing, eating grain with everyone else like nothing in the world was going on. They displayed zero signs of delivery day. I didn't check ligaments because I didn't know how but nothing seemed to different on their backend lol.

Ran an errand, came home to a baby. BOTH times. These crazy goats


----------



## OpieDoodle

Still waiting, more discharge showed up so I'm hoping this is a good sign! My sanity can't handle much more lol!


----------



## SalteyLove

What are the overnight temperatures in your area tonight?

I'm guessing 6am tomorrow morning.


----------



## Old Post Farm

my guess is between 10 P.M. and 1 A.M.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Low overnight is 55, warmest it’s been all year at night! Huge wind and rain storm on its way in now.


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh a storm? Oh yes - she'll be kidding for sure. That barometric pressure will do it! I think it's after the eye of the storm passes over?


----------



## groovyoldlady

babies????


----------



## OpieDoodle

Still nothing :waiting:

My husband is going to check on her a couple times this morning. Hopefully we get some babies soon!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

OpieDoodle said:


> Still nothing :waiting:
> 
> My husband is going to check on her a couple times this morning. Hopefully we get some babies soon!


I don't know, start thinking up some Irish names.lol


----------



## toth boer goats

(console)(doh)


----------



## 21goaties

And she fools us again!


----------



## OpieDoodle

There is a huge wind storm moving in so I'm hoping she doesn't do it during that. I really don't want to be trying to make barn checks when the wind can carry me away!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Noticed this today when she was laying down, when she gets up it goes back in completely. She's not acting off or anything. Still no babies


----------



## OpieDoodle

She’s also pooping a lot and seems to pee a lot. She was just pooping and then peed mid poop.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

@toth boer goats @mariarose @SalteyLove @goathiker @Jessica84 please look at this photo


----------



## goathiker

It's a prolapse from the pressure of the kids while she's laying on them. As long as it goes away when she's standing it is not an issue and seems to be pretty common in small does.


----------



## OpieDoodle

She’s not a Nigerian but it did go away when she got up so I’ll keep a close eye on her. 

I’m hoping she releases these babies soon.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

She will be releasing them really soon :coolmoves:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Any little bambinos this morning????


----------



## goathiker

She's got a couple three days to go.


----------



## mariarose

I have a smallish Boer/Alpine doing that right now. I'm looking right at it. That's OK.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, a mild prolapse. 
As long as it goes back in when she stands, she will be OK.
Be sure you are there when she begins labor.
If she is laying down and pushing, with the prolapse in the way, she cannot kid. 
So you will have to gently push it back in, so she can have them. Do know, it can tear easy so be very gentle with it.
Or she can bleed out by it tearing.
Or call a vet right away.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

:ty: :up: Very good explanation and advice. I only saw a potential problem without enough knowledge to know what to do other than ask for some others to look at the photo with experienced eyes.


----------



## alicejane

Worries me that she may have been trying to deliver
All this time. Hope some one can be with her. Hope it happens soon


----------



## mariarose

alicejane said:


> Worries me that she may have been trying to deliver
> All this time.


She hasn't been.


----------



## toth boer goats

With some prolapses, it gives a false signal to the doe, which she thinks, she is in labor. 
Pushing it back in, stops that, unless she is in active labor.


----------



## 21goaties

goathiker said:


> She's got a couple three days to go.


A couple three? Come ON already Char! If she kids Sunday then they will be Saint Patrick's Day babies, and share a birthday with our goats Lucky and Clover.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Cool Patrick Day names.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Still no babies, watching her like a hawk. I have noticed she is only like that when she lays a certain way.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Decided to let her out in the field for a while. Hopefully walking around will help.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oooooo. You have grass. We're still all covered with snow and mud!


----------



## OpieDoodle

groovyoldlady said:


> Oooooo. You have grass. We're still all covered with snow and mud!


We haven't had animals on it until recently  they just haven't had time to make it mud yet and I lock them in the barn when weather is too bad. Trying to save the grass when I can lol


----------



## Goat_Scout

Look at that cute little dumpling in the background! I would just snuggle with her all day. :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

That is wonderful.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Still no babies, not sure how much bigger she can get. Starting to worry there's more than two in there (I'm one of those people that would be perfectly content with 1-2 babies). 

I am pretty thankful I have back up kidding supplies ready and I bought bottles and such just in case. Hopefully I won't need them but better safe than sorry! 

We let her in the field pretty much all day yesterday (checking on her every 30min to hour), I'm hoping keeping her active will help move things along.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, still nothing yet. :crazy:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Today....Right?


----------



## OpieDoodle

She was acting completely normal this morning, like nothing going on at all. I feel like this is the longest thread ever. I'm starting to feel like she's just going to be pregnant forever.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Bless your heart, she really seems to be enjoying that pregnancy glow. 
:waiting:


----------



## Dwarf Dad

As long as you are doing all of the worrying and fretting, all is going according to her plan.lol


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> pregnant forever.


There you finally said the majikal words. Now she will kid. Three kids two doelings one buckling. You ARE in the crazy goat keeper club now. Lol!


----------



## OpieDoodle

I sure hope so, I feel like I am a crazy goat mom. My family is all over here thinking I lost my marbles.... 

Bright side I guess is the due dates I was given were mid Feb to end of March.....getting close to the end of that date range now lol.


----------



## groovyoldlady

I went through this last year. Annika took FOREVER to get going. And one year I kept posting and posting and watching and waiting and...my goat wasn't even pregnant.

So I totally understand! And now, take this outside to Char and read it to her:

"Hey CHAR! We are busy with our own goats here in Maine. We don't have any more time for your foolishness. So GET BUSY AND HAVE THOSE KIDS!" 

(That should get her going!)


----------



## cbrossard

groovyoldlady said:


> I went through this last year. Annika took FOREVER to get going. And one year I kept posting and posting and watching and waiting and...my goat wasn't even pregnant.


I had the same thing happen last year with one of my girls! Kind of makes you feel like an idiot staring at their pooch and feeling their udder for 100 days (give or take) Haha!

Come on Char! I thought that this thread was going to be tiding me over until my goats started kidding, but I got my first kids last night!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Jealous!! I think Char is giving me more grey hair than my children do at this point. I NEED to see these babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

(doh)(headsmash):imok::hug:


----------



## OpieDoodle

Still no signs or releasing the prisoners. I even tried to bribe with animal cookies....which she proceeded to steal from my pocket without holding up her end of the deal...


----------



## dzt66

That girl! I am not sure why but I get on here a few times a day to see if she's had her babies and I don't even really know you or Char .


----------



## OpieDoodle

dzt66 said:


> That girl! I am not sure why but I get on here a few times a day to see if she's had her babies and I don't even really know you or Char .


I feel like it is wrong of Char to withhold the babies this long with how many people are invested in this thread LOL. We should have a party when she finally has them.


----------



## dzt66

OpieDoodle said:


> I feel like it is wrong of Char to withhold the babies this long with how many people are invested in this thread LOL. We should have a party when she finally has them.


YES!


----------



## Lindan

groovyoldlady said:


> I went through this last year. Annika took FOREVER to get going. And one year I kept posting and posting and watching and waiting and...my goat wasn't even pregnant.


Me too last summer:haha:

I hope she releases the hostages soon:kid:


----------



## OpieDoodle

Maybe this is a cruel April foods joke and she's just fat.....

I feel like all the time I have invested in this doe she's going to wait for me to do a check, deliver the babies in record time and then when I come back and check again she'll be sitting there like oh I had these while you were gone for an hour lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

You know what, that could very well be the plan she has in that little goat brain... (rofl)


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> Maybe this is a cruel April foods joke and she's just fat.....
> 
> I feel like all the time I have invested in this doe she's going to wait for me to do a check, deliver the babies in record time and then when I come back and check again she'll be sitting there like oh I had these while you were gone for an hour lol


That is probly exactly what she is gonna do. Gracie mostly did that to me this year. We only made it for the last one cause she was one leg out and head turned back. So gracie couldnt do it alone. That is the only reason we were involved in her kidding. When we got out there she was standin up EATIN. EATIN! Baby hangin out her backside in all her glory. Lol! She was alternatin eatin and lickin babies. Eesh.


----------



## alicejane

OpieDoodle said:


> Maybe this is a cruel April foods joke and she's just fat.....
> 
> I feel like all the time I have invested in this doe she's going to wait for me to do a check, deliver the babies in record time and then when I come back and check again she'll be sitting there like oh I had these while you were gone for an hour lol





OpieDoodle said:


> Maybe this is a cruel April foods joke and she's just fat.....
> 
> I feel like all the time I have invested in this doe she's going to wait for me to do a check, deliver the babies in record time and then when I come back and check again she'll be sitting there like oh I had these while you were gone for an hour lol


----------



## dzt66

Sfgwife said:


> That is probly exactly what she is gonna do. Gracie mostly did that to me this year. We only made it for the last one cause she was one leg out and head turned back. So gracie couldnt do it alone. That is the only reason we were involved in her kidding. When we got out there she was standin up EATIN. EATIN! Baby hangin out her backside in all her glory. Lol! She was alternatin eatin and lickin babies. Eesh.


This just made me laugh so hard!!


----------



## dzt66

OpieDoodle said:


> Maybe this is a cruel April foods joke and she's just fat.....
> 
> I feel like all the time I have invested in this doe she's going to wait for me to do a check, deliver the babies in record time and then when I come back and check again she'll be sitting there like oh I had these while you were gone for an hour lol


This is EXACTLY what both of my mamas did to me this year. Out eating acting completely normal with zero signs of labor in the morning. Come back a couple hours later to a baby and a delivered placenta. I don't even know if the mamas stood or laid down during delivery. Or cried. Or if all the goats gathered around to watch. All things I couldn't wait to see and never did with it being my first kidding season.


----------



## toth boer goats

:crazy::haha:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Anything yet?


----------



## OpieDoodle

Nope, nothing yet. She was acting a little off this morning but nothing super out of the ordinary.


----------



## Old Post Farm

anything today?


----------



## OpieDoodle

So far nope


----------



## Old Post Farm

omg when will she POP!?!?


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Have you checked for a cork?


----------



## OpieDoodle

My husband let her outside before I could give her a good feel, she wasn't amused with my methods lol!

Still no baby. Felt a baby kicking away in there. Not much space left in there lol, I felt what I am assuming was a baby leg!

Come on Char, release the hostages this weekend!!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Still nothing as of this morning. She’s moving a little slower than normal so I’m hoping that is a good sign


----------



## Dwarf Dad

OpieDoodle said:


> Still nothing as of this morning. She's moving a little slower than normal so I'm hoping that is a good sign


Show her a picture of your new herdsire, sort of like a nest egg thing.lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, let go of those babies already.


----------



## OpieDoodle

End of day and still nothing, more discharge this afternoon but no other new signs


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Little hiefer. :bonk: :waiting:


----------



## groovyoldlady

So...Did you wake up to babies this morning????


----------



## OpieDoodle

Nope, this is the never ending pregnancy


----------



## OpieDoodle

Hoping today is the day. She's breathing harder than normal and is getting up and down a lot including pawing before she lays down.

Rain storm is heading in so I'm sitting in the field with her for a bit before bringing her in for the day


----------



## OpieDoodle

Hoping today is the day. She's breathing harder than normal and is getting up and down a lot including pawing before she lays down.

Rain storm is heading in so I'm sitting in the field with her for a bit before bringing her in for the day

View attachment 151011

View attachment 151013


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding, whenever she wants to let them out.


----------



## OpieDoodle

She’s in the stall now and almost constantly pawing and pacing


----------



## Heathersboergoats

Sounds like she's getting close! Can't wait to see how many she has in there


----------



## dzt66

Yeah!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Babies soon.


----------



## OpieDoodle

I can see contractions, just in the time I posted last more discharge after the contractions. She's laying down now, I think she may be wider than she is long at this point lol!


----------



## SalteyLove

Hooray! Wishing a perfect birth and healthy kids!


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> I can see contractions, just in the time I posted last more discharge after the contractions. She's laying down now, I think she may be wider than she is long at this point lol!
> 
> View attachment 151017
> 
> View attachment 151019


You not gonna know what to do with all your free time after she kids. Hahahahha!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

It will be spent playing with and loving on the litter of kids Char has been hoarding in there. 
:heehee:


----------



## mariella

Good luck!


----------



## alicejane

How is she today? I can't wait tk see them!


----------



## 21goaties

Any progress?


----------



## OpieDoodle

Starting to think I was seeing things earlier and second guessing that she's in labor. She was definitely uncomfortable but now its like business as usual....ugh this goat. 

Still doing very frequent checks. I'll update y'all in the morning.


----------



## 21goaties

No worries. Our goats used to do this every year.  Its like when they are that pregnant they look like they are starting labor constantly so it's hard to tell until it's super obvious.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Negotiations continue....


----------



## Dwarf Dad

HRT anywhere around?


----------



## OpieDoodle

Whats HRT?


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> Negotiations continue....


I am startin to think you are a bad negotiator. (doh)(headsmash):heehee::shrugrofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## NigerianNewbie

:clever: :haha: :run:SOON!


----------



## Old Post Farm

I can't belive there are still no babies


----------



## Dwarf Dad

OpieDoodle said:


> Whats HRT?


FBI's Hostage Rescue Team.(rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats

Could be pre-labor?

Can take many hours, hope she will kid soon before we all go: :crazy:


----------



## groovyoldlady

She's not my goat and I'm STILL going bonkers waiting!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariella

Okay so don't freak out. But can't prolapse prevent labor? I don't know for sure I'm just asking to be sure!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, if the prolapse is in the way.
It must be put back into proper position for her to have her babies. Be gentle, it is easy to tear her uterus and she will bleed out.
If she is in active labor and has her prolapse in the way.
Get a vet if you do not know how.


----------



## OpieDoodle

She only has the prolapse when she sits a certain way, most of the time it doesn't happen. I am watching her very closely.


----------



## cbrossard

You have got to be kidding me with this nonsense! I get seriously excited when you post any progress, like she is my own goat! I can't believe she hasn't had them yet. She must enjoy the drama of it all :heehee:


----------



## groovyoldlady

:waiting:


----------



## OpieDoodle

She is killing me. Death by goats. I am just accepting it now.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Seriously? Nothing? (doh)


----------



## groovyoldlady

Seriously? Nothing? (doh)


----------



## toth boer goats

:ahhdoh)(headsmash):hide::imok::shrug::waiting::crazy::haha:


----------



## mariella

Anything yet?


----------



## OpieDoodle

We finally have babies! Three little bucklings born today!


----------



## cbrossard

Oh my goodness! Yayyyyy! Congratulations! They are gorgeous!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Congratulations beautiful little boys!!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! They are SO SINKIN" CUTE!!!! Congratulations!!!!! 

How's mama doing?


----------



## OpieDoodle

She is great! Had them without me there, I came home to happy little nursing babies all dry and clean. Momma has been great so far with me checking them


----------



## wifeof1

Handsome boys for sure.


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh they are SO SWEET! So glad she did well


----------



## healthyishappy

Finally! cute boys!!!!


----------



## MadCatX

WOW cute lil bucklins! Glad mother and babies are all well!


----------



## Heathersboergoats

Yayy she finally had them! There adorable


----------



## Sfgwife

OpieDoodle said:


> We finally have babies! Three little bucklings born today!
> 
> View attachment 151447
> 
> View attachment 151449
> 
> View attachment 151451
> 
> View attachment 151453
> 
> View attachment 151455
> 
> View attachment 151457


Awwwwwwww jus lookit your crazy hppy Smile! And each kid looks SO different from the next how cool!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

CUUUUUUTE!!


----------



## dzt66

FINALLY!!!!! Congrats! They are adorable! I can finally stop checking!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

She birthed a variety pack! Those little guys are as handsome as their differences. Lovely browns, ebony, pink nose, ..... Congratulations to you and Char.


----------



## cristina-sorina

What a good mama! Congratulations, they are all so colorful and cute!!!


----------



## amohr1188

Yayyyy!!! I've been reading and waiting for these little ones, checking every break I get Congratulations and they're beautiful!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Thank you all! I can't wait to watch them grow up! We will end up keeping one most likely, time will tell which one! So far the solid brown is the most interested in us and is definately the biggest


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well Char it's about time you let us have a look at your ADORABLE babies. I love the mix of colors. Congrats!


----------



## mariella

Everybody is having better luck with bucklings this year than me. Congratulations on Healthy triplets!!!


----------



## Old Post Farm

yay Babies!!! I thought she had four, LOL


----------



## OpieDoodle

mariella said:


> Everybody is having better luck with bucklings this year than me. Congratulations on Healthy triplets!!!


I was really wanting doelings lol!



Old Post Farm said:


> yay Babies!!! I thought she had four, LOL


I was sure there was 4 in there too but these seem like pretty big babies! Well two are big boys and the other is normal sized lol


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## 21goaties

How did I miss this?! Congrats! Beautiful babies. :inlove: My fave is the one that looks like her. 

And I was right about her just popping them out like a pro. And I said 2 bucklings, so I was close!


----------



## alicejane

OpieDoodle said:


> We finally have babies! Three little bucklings born today!beautiful babies I was so worried
> 
> View attachment 151447
> 
> View attachment 151449
> 
> View attachment 151451
> 
> View attachment 151453
> 
> View attachment 151455
> 
> View attachment 151457


----------



## alicejane

Beautiful babies so cute congraulation!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Congratulations! I've been busy. So has Char!lol Sorry I missed the big day.


----------

